# !!!fragen !!!-!!! Fragen !!!-!!! Fragen!!!



## Adl3r4ug3 (20. April 2007)

hallo,
ich angle erst seit kurzem, darum habe ich viele viele fragen zum angeln.
in den pfingst-ferien fahre ich (14 Jahre alt) nach oberitalien an die adria.  

ich habe ne 3m lange teleskop-rute etliche posen und bleie...
das wurfgewicht der rute beträgt 20-50g

was würdet ihr mir für diese rute empfehlen......

....welche fischereimethode?|kopfkrat 
....welche bleie?|kopfkrat 
....mit oder ohne pose?|kopfkrat 
....was für ne schnurstärke?|kopfkrat 
....was für´nen haken (größe) ?|kopfkrat 
....vieleicht ein paar tipps?|kopfkrat 



ich würde mich sehr über die eine oder andere antwort freuen!!!#h 








---Stefan3838---


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (20. April 2007)

*AW: !!!fragen !!!-!!! Fragen !!!-!!! Fragen!!!*

Nenne eine Fischart und es wird dir geholfen

mfg Flo


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (20. April 2007)

*AW: !!!fragen !!!-!!! Fragen !!!-!!! Fragen!!!*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Nenne eine Fischart und es wird dir geholfen
> 
> mfg Flo





ich weiß nicht auf was ich angeln soll, könntest du mir eine fisch-art empfehlen, die ich dort angeln kann???
eine fischart, die auch ein wenig zu meinen gerätschaften, die ich oben genannt habe passt....
(ich will nicht gleich die richtig großen dinger an land ziehen)
ich weiß noch nicht mal was dort für dinger herunschwimmen!;+




---Stefan---


----------



## fireline (20. April 2007)

*AW: !!!fragen !!!-!!! Fragen !!!-!!! Fragen!!!*

hi stefan,
was hast den fürne rolle? von der rute her kannst leichtes grundangeln betreiben,kannst sie auch als spinnrute gebrauchen
und natürlich auch für die posenanglerei
mfg


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (20. April 2007)

*AW: !!!fragen !!!-!!! Fragen !!!-!!! Fragen!!!*

ich habe ne kleine stationärrolle,
monofile schnur von 0.20 mm - 0.30 mm
haken von größe 1 - 18
sargbleie von 10-50 g 
wurfbleie von 10-50 g
(bleie könnten noch schwerere dazukommen!)

bringt dich das weiter?




---mfg Stefan3838---


----------



## Torsk_SH (20. April 2007)

*AW: !!!fragen !!!-!!! Fragen !!!-!!! Fragen!!!*

Moin!

Machs Dir leicht 
50Gramm Blei und nen mittleren Wurmhaken und ein 
paar Tauwürmer, den Rest erledigen die Fische :q


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (20. April 2007)

*AW: !!!fragen !!!-!!! Fragen !!!-!!! Fragen!!!*

erst mal danke!!!
wegen den 50g-blei, was für ne form???? SARG- oder BRANDUNGSBLEI?
was verstehst du unter mittlerer wurmhaken?? größe : 4??? 
also das wäre dann grundangeln, oder???
kann ich auch köder benutzen, die vorort so "rumkrabbeln"??? wenn ja was eignet sich denn da gut???
finde ich überhaupt vorort solche tauwürmer???

____________________________________________________________
ich weiß, ich weiß......ich habe viele fragen, die noch offen sind...


---mfg Stefan3838---


----------



## Torsk_SH (20. April 2007)

*AW: !!!fragen !!!-!!! Fragen !!!-!!! Fragen!!!*

Da Du nicht sagen kannst wie die Wasserverhältnisse sind
welche Fische da rumflitzen ober oder oder würde ich alles
schön variabel halten. Steck Dir ein paar Bleie in den Koffer und
ein paar Haken. Beides in unterschiedlichen Größen und Formen.
Du musst halt für alles offen sein. 

Vielleicht findest Du ja ein paar Angler vor Ort, die werden bestimmt ein paar
Tips und vielleicht auch den "perfekten" Haken bzw Köder für Dich aben.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (20. April 2007)

*AW: !!!fragen !!!-!!! Fragen !!!-!!! Fragen!!!*

danke,
werde ich machen!!!!


_____________________________



mfg Stefan


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (20. April 2007)

*AW: !!!fragen !!!-!!! Fragen !!!-!!! Fragen!!!*

ich muss für heute schluss machen... vielleicht trifft mann sich morgen mal .... ich bin auf jeden fall mal da!!!

nochmals vielen dank für die vielen TIPPS!!!#6 

biss dann 


mfg Stefan|wavey:


----------



## fireline (20. April 2007)

*AW: !!!fragen !!!-!!! Fragen !!!-!!! Fragen!!!*

hi, ein 3er,aber pass auf deine rute auf da bist du mit 50gr schon an der grenze,die rolle is nix für schwere sachen,ich würd mich  auf barsch und eventuell auf zander  einlassen und natürlich auch auf rotauge und rotfeder
mfg


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (20. April 2007)

*AW: !!!fragen !!!-!!! Fragen !!!-!!! Fragen!!!*

hi

so wie ich ihn in einer Privatnachricht verstanden habe möchte er dort im Meer fischen somit scheiden die genannten Fischarten aus

mfg Flo


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (21. April 2007)

*AW: !!!fragen !!!-!!! Fragen !!!-!!! Fragen!!!*

ich danke euch für die vielen hilfreichen antworten!!!!:m 


mfg Stefan#6


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (22. April 2007)

*AW: !!!fragen !!!-!!! Fragen !!!-!!! Fragen!!!*

hallo,
wenn auf meiner angel-rute steht : wurfgewicht 20-50g
heißt es dann, dass ich gewichte zwischen 20-50g benutzen darf???|kopfkrat 
oder, heißt es dann: (20+50) / 2 = 35g???|kopfkrat 
oder kann ich auch schwerere gewichte benutzen???|kopfkrat 

mfg Stefan|wavey:


----------



## butzzer (22. April 2007)

*AW: !!!fragen !!!-!!! Fragen !!!-!!! Fragen!!!*

hallo,
das heißt, dass du gewichte im bereich 20- 50 gramm optimal werfen kannst (optimal bei ca. 35 gramm)
bei gewichten über ca. 60 gramm wird es dann schon kritisch, und mann sollte sich gedanken über den Kauf einer neuen Rute machen, bei gewichten unter 15 gramm, wirst du kaum reichweite haben.

hoffe das stimmt soweit,

grüße


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (22. April 2007)

*AW: !!!fragen !!!-!!! Fragen !!!-!!! Fragen!!!*

erst mal danke für die schnelle antwort!!!
da ich im meer (adria) fischen will, hätte ich gerne gewusst, ob ich den köder mit nem 50g-blei überhaupt zuverlässig auf grund halten kann.

mfg Stefan


_______________________________
PS: butzzer, dein spruch finde ich klasse!!!!


----------



## butzzer (22. April 2007)

*AW: !!!fragen !!!-!!! Fragen !!!-!!! Fragen!!!*

Kommt drauf an,
soweit ich weiß, ist das Meer dort nicht gerade ruhig, aber es dürfte eigentlich klappen,
das größere Problem wird es wohl den Köder auf Distanz zu bringen (du fischst vom Ufer or?)


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (22. April 2007)

*AW: !!!fragen !!!-!!! Fragen !!!-!!! Fragen!!!*

ja, ich fische von ufer aus!!!



mfg Stefan


----------



## butzzer (22. April 2007)

*AW: !!!fragen !!!-!!! Fragen !!!-!!! Fragen!!!*

Ja, das müsste gehen, das Blei wird vllt etwas rollen, was aber nicht umbedingt von nachteil ist.

auf distanz kommst du vllt, wenn du nen stück waatest


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (22. April 2007)

*AW: !!!fragen !!!-!!! Fragen !!!-!!! Fragen!!!*

was passiert denn, wenn ich ein gewicht von 60, 70, 80 oder mehr benutze????? 


mfg Stefan


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (22. April 2007)

*AW: !!!fragen !!!-!!! Fragen !!!-!!! Fragen!!!*



butzzer schrieb:


> Ja, das müsste gehen, das Blei wird vllt etwas rollen, was aber nicht umbedingt von nachteil ist.
> 
> _____________________
> ich benutze ein sargblei. (mir ist etwas schleierhaft, wie dass rollen soll - konntest du aber ja nicht wissen)
> oder sollte ich andere bleie verwenden?


----------



## butzzer (22. April 2007)

*AW: !!!fragen !!!-!!! Fragen !!!-!!! Fragen!!!*

wie gesagt, mit 60 gramm wirst du zwar eher auf einer stelle bleiben, aber du kommst meist nicht so weit, wenn die rute nur 50g gewicht hat. ist aber noch kein problem.
bei 70-80 gramm würde ich mir schon sorgen wegen rute, aber auch wegen der schnur machen...


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (22. April 2007)

*AW: !!!fragen !!!-!!! Fragen !!!-!!! Fragen!!!*

aha danke.....

aber mit 50g kann man eigentlich doch auch würfe von über 30 metern erzielen!!!
das würde doch genügen!!!



mfg Stefan


----------



## butzzer (22. April 2007)

*AW: !!!fragen !!!-!!! Fragen !!!-!!! Fragen!!!*



Stefan3838 schrieb:


> butzzer schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ja, das müsste gehen, das Blei wird vllt etwas rollen, was aber nicht umbedingt von nachteil ist.
> ...


----------



## butzzer (22. April 2007)

*AW: !!!fragen !!!-!!! Fragen !!!-!!! Fragen!!!*

achso, auf 30 meter kommst du mit 50g schon ohne probleme


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (22. April 2007)

*AW: !!!fragen !!!-!!! Fragen !!!-!!! Fragen!!!*

ich mache mir meist die bleie selber!!!
sargbleie sind kein problem ( plastikführung lässt sich auch herstellen) aber wie sehen eigentlich die so genannten TELLER-BLEIE aus???
haste da vielleicht ein bild dazu??? 
oder so was ähnliches??


mfg Stefan


----------



## butzzer (22. April 2007)

*AW: !!!fragen !!!-!!! Fragen !!!-!!! Fragen!!!*

jo
hier:

das erste ein tellerblei,
das zweite ein tellerblei mit wirbel
und dann das krallenblei, von dem ich erzählte


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (22. April 2007)

*AW: !!!fragen !!!-!!! Fragen !!!-!!! Fragen!!!*

sind die besser als sargbleie???


----------



## butzzer (22. April 2007)

*AW: !!!fragen !!!-!!! Fragen !!!-!!! Fragen!!!*

am meer auf jeden fall, wegen den oben genannten gründen...
allerdings würde ich die bleie mit wirbel nehemen


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (22. April 2007)

*AW: !!!fragen !!!-!!! Fragen !!!-!!! Fragen!!!*

ok danke, ich weiß nur noch nicht, wie ich mir diese bleie selber machen soll...;+ 
das blei ansich, ist kein problem. die öse daran auch nicht, aber der wirbel....ich würde gerne was eigenes machen und nicht wirbel kaufen gehen....


__________________
sind das eigentlich laufbleie oder hängt man die am wirbel ein (der wirbel wo man vorfach und haupfschnur verbindet?)


mfg Stefan


----------



## butzzer (22. April 2007)

*AW: !!!fragen !!!-!!! Fragen !!!-!!! Fragen!!!*

ich stimme dir mit dem selbermachen zu, ich bin auch erst 14 und hab noch nich viel kohle, aber in diesem falle sind gekaufte wirbel von vorteil, da sie stabiler sind.
 ich weiß auch nicht wie mann sie selber macht


----------



## butzzer (22. April 2007)

*AW: !!!fragen !!!-!!! Fragen !!!-!!! Fragen!!!*

zu der frage unten (war unter nem strich, ich habse für ne signatur gehalten^^)
du befestigst an einem seitenarm (ca 30 cm und ca 20cm vom ende der hauptschnur entfernt.), der etwas dünner als deine hauptschnur ist das blei, und ans ende der hauptscnur machst du den wirbel mit vorfach.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (22. April 2007)

*AW: !!!fragen !!!-!!! Fragen !!!-!!! Fragen!!!*

ich muss jetzt weg....
ich komme heute nachmittag wieder, bis dann !!!


_______________


mfg Stefan


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (22. April 2007)

*AW: !!!fragen !!!-!!! Fragen !!!-!!! Fragen!!!*



butzzer schrieb:


> zu der frage unten (war unter nem strich, ich habse für ne signatur gehalten^^)
> du befestigst an einem seitenarm (ca 30 cm und ca 20cm vom ende der hauptschnur entfernt.), der etwas dünner als deine hauptschnur ist das blei, und ans ende der hauptscnur machst du den wirbel mit vorfach.




ich weiß nicht wie du das meinst.... kannste mir das bitte mal genauer erklären???


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (22. April 2007)

*AW: !!!fragen !!!-!!! Fragen !!!-!!! Fragen!!!*

wie gesagt ich muss jetzt!!!




____________________________
"Denke nie gedacht zu haben, denn das Denken der Gedanken ist gedankenloses Denken, wenn du denkst, dann denkst du nur du denks, aber denken tust du nie!"


mfg Stefan


----------



## butzzer (22. April 2007)

*AW: !!!fragen !!!-!!! Fragen !!!-!!! Fragen!!!*

also, du nimmst deine Hauptschnur, und knotest ans ende nen Wirbel, an den später das Vorfach kommt.
ca 20cm vor diesem wirbel knotest du eine schnur an, die ca 30cm lang und etwas dünner als die hauptschnur ist. an deren ende kommt das blei. bei einem hänger bleibt meist das blei hängen, und wenn die schnur reißt, dann die am blei, somit hast du die ganze montage noch, nur das blei fehlt


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (22. April 2007)

*AW: !!!fragen !!!-!!! Fragen !!!-!!! Fragen!!!*

hallo,
jetzt habe ich deine montage etwas besser verstanden!!!

aber eines ist mir immer noch etwas unklar: wenn ich eine schnur ca. 20 cm vor dem wirbel anknoten soll, wie soll ich die anknoten, sodass diese nicht auf der schnur läuft???? 
oder soll die gar nicht fest auf der hauptschnur befestigt sein, und frei laufen können???


______________________________________
"Denke nie gedacht zu haben, denn das
Denken der Gedanken ist genankenloses
Denken, wenn du denks, dann denkst du 
nur, du denkst, aber denken tust du nie."
|wavey: |wavey: |wavey: |wavey: |wavey:


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (22. April 2007)

*AW: !!!fragen !!!-!!! Fragen !!!-!!! Fragen!!!*

also ich habe mich gerade etwas "schlau" gemacht!!!
ich habe einen link gefunden, der so eine "Seitenarm-Montage" zeigt: http://www.fisch-hitparade.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=708

die müsste fest auf den hauptfach befestigt sein, wenn ich mich nicht täusche.

wenn ihr ne bessere anleitung findet, bitte schreibt mir den link!

mfg Stefan|wavey:


----------



## butzzer (23. April 2007)

*AW: !!!fragen !!!-!!! Fragen !!!-!!! Fragen!!!*

^^ ich komm nich rein ohne mich zu registrieren...
aber zum befestigen gibt es verschiedene möglichkeiten: z.B. das anti tangle röhrchen


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (23. April 2007)

*AW: !!!fragen !!!-!!! Fragen !!!-!!! Fragen!!!*

aber mit diesen knoten gehts es doch auch gut, oder???
ich finde es super, so den "seitenarm" zu befestigen...







__________________


mfg Stefan|wavey:


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (23. April 2007)

*AW: !!!fragen !!!-!!! Fragen !!!-!!! Fragen!!!*

demnaächst mache ich mich mal dran, ein paar von den tellerbleien mit öse zu gießen bzw. zu basteln...
mal sehen ob die was werden|rolleyes ... (auf jeden fall stelle ich hier dann ein bild, der fertigen bleie rein)
zum befestigen der bleie habe ich noch eine frage: 
kommt an den "seitenarm" an´s ende auch ein wirbel oder knotet man das blei einfach dran?


_______________________________
"Es gibt keinen anderen Weg, als den Weg"
|wavey: |wavey: |wavey: |wavey: |wavey: 
|wavey: |wavey: |wavey: |wavey: |wavey: 




mfg Stefan


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (23. April 2007)

*AW: !!!fragen !!!-!!! Fragen !!!-!!! Fragen!!!*



butzzer schrieb:


> ^^ ich komm nich rein ohne mich zu registrieren...



______________________________
vielleicht hast du beim anmelden das "häkchen" bei >>angemeldet bleiben<< gesetzt, dann kommst du so rein, wenn du zwischen durch den pc nicht neu startest.







mfg Stefan


----------



## Ben_koeln (23. April 2007)

*AW: !!!fragen !!!-!!! Fragen !!!-!!! Fragen!!!*

Hi,

wg. angeln in der Adria, 

schau einfach mal wie die einheimischen fischen! 

Ansonsten geh einfach mal, wenn es da einen gibt, in den Hafen und probier mit ein bissel brot oder so die fische die an den Kaimauern schwimmen zu überlisten.

Ansonsten kannst du auch als Köder Miesmuschelfleisch nehmen. einfach ein paar an nem Steg oder ner Boje abkratzen, aufmachen und das Fleisch an den Haken. Wenn du viele hast evtl. auch ein paar zertrümmern und zum anfüttern verwenden! 

Bin mir zwar nicht sicher ob das alles so klappen wird, aber als Idee zum probieren allemal nicht so schlecht..

Viel Erfolg


----------



## butzzer (23. April 2007)

*AW: !!!fragen !!!-!!! Fragen !!!-!!! Fragen!!!*

also du kannst das entweder anbinden or über wirbel, is egal
nee, ich mein im link, auf der seite, muss amn sich registrieren, un das bin ich ja nit


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (23. April 2007)

*AW: !!!fragen !!!-!!! Fragen !!!-!!! Fragen!!!*



butzzer schrieb:


> nee, ich mein im link, auf der seite, muss amn sich registrieren, un das bin ich ja nit



also, um überhaupt auf meine fragen antworten zu können musst du doch angemeldet sein, oder????
_________


mfg Stefan


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (23. April 2007)

*AW: !!!fragen !!!-!!! Fragen !!!-!!! Fragen!!!*



Ben_koeln schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wg. angeln in der Adria,
> 
> ...




danke,
werde ich mal en bissel "fischer-spionage" betreiben:q  müssen
tu ich aber gerne


___________________
mfg Stefan


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (23. April 2007)

*AW: !!!fragen !!!-!!! Fragen !!!-!!! Fragen!!!*



Stefan3838 schrieb:


> also, um überhaupt auf meine fragen antworten zu können musst du doch angemeldet sein, oder????
> _________
> 
> 
> mfg Stefan





ahh ja jetzt habe ich gecheckt, du bist auf den link gekommen, der die zeichnung des knotens zeigt !!!!!!!!!!|bla: 
ohh, lo,l cool, ..............:g 



_____________

mfg Stefan


----------



## butzzer (24. April 2007)

*AW: !!!fragen !!!-!!! Fragen !!!-!!! Fragen!!!*

"klick"^^


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: !!!fragen !!!-!!! Fragen !!!-!!! Fragen!!!*

jop



____________________

mfg Stefan


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (5. Mai 2007)

*AW: !!!fragen !!!-!!! Fragen !!!-!!! Fragen!!!*

hallo,
wie versprochen, hier ein bild meiner fertigen tellerbleie!!!!







die bauanleitung hier: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=100177


----------



## butzzer (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: !!!fragen !!!-!!! Fragen !!!-!!! Fragen!!!*

Nice,
super gelöst mit den Wirbeln, 
musst nur verstärkt auf Schnurdrall achten, aber sonst #6 #6 #6


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: !!!fragen !!!-!!! Fragen !!!-!!! Fragen!!!*

hallo,
ich habe jetzt ca. 15 von den tellerbleien im gewicht 40g und ca. 10 von diesen tellerbleien im gewicht 50g fertiggestellt

-------eine sau-aufwendige arbeit---------
ich habe vor, im herbst den sportfischereischein zu machen ( komme aus BW) - wenn es mal so weit ist, kaufe ich mir dann doch lieber ne gussform, da ich da etwas öfter angeln gehe!


----------

